# Hello everyone!!



## Hikaru84 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, I am a professional illustrator form Chile, south America. In the last couple of years I got interested in WWII aircraft with the purpose of understanding real machines in order to create Sci-Fi mechanisms. But In the way I fell in love with the aces, their stories and most of the aircraft of that era, and I started drawing WWII aircraft, in comic/anime style and after in a more realistic way.
I leave you here a link to some of my work and an image of my first Print of a 
WWII ace, the P-51D Old Crow of Clarence 'Bud' Anderson. Hope you like it.

Hikaru84's deviantART gallery


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## seesul (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work Hikaru!
Welcome to the forum and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Hikaru84 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Thorlifter! Thanks Seesul!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Hikaru!

Impressive artwork, nicely done!


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome from a cold, snowy, windy, Michigan in the U S of A!

That is a super work of Old Crow!

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome! Very nice work!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome Hikaru84. Hikaru(*light) is a good name here in Japan too8)


----------



## Hikaru84 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone! Hi Shinpachi, a pleasure to talk to you. That nickname was given to me years a go by a girl friend because I used to draw all the time Haruhiko Mikimoto's character designs of Macross, being Hikaru Ichijo the main character and one of my goals, in those days, to draw him by heart . Japanese Amrican artists are the main influence of my style of drawing. 
I leave you a shadows light test for a A6M 52 Hei illustration I am working on, Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the family Hikaru! Bl**dy nice work of one of my alltime favorite Mustangs....Old Crow, superb! Looking forward to see more!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, and welcome from another artist, in England.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW! fantastic work, Hikaru! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Hikaro and welcome to the site.

Nice Spitfire. Thought I recognised the Squadron codes, its based on that beautifull painting by Barrie F Clark ? (I have a copy of this painting hanging on my wall, signed by 'Ginger' Lacy). 

Nice work !.


----------



## rochie (Feb 24, 2009)

hello and welcome from england, your art work is great


----------



## Hikaru84 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi to everyone! What can I say, it's very interesting to talk to people of different nations, thanks for the cool welcome.
Geedee, I assume you refer to the Mk V illustration, I copied that Spitfire from a B&W WW-II photo, I think I saw that painting, and it is also based in the following picture of a MK Vb:




I remember that painting had a really beautiful light effect, the Spit looks very handsome in this picture and in the painting it looks alive. Are we talking of the same painting I hope! jeje
And Geedee, I really envy you, siting the cockpitn of that P-51D!! Here in Chile we had Dountless, P-47s, B-26 Invaders, B-25 Mitchells and Texans. So one of my dreams is to be side by side with a P-51, Corsair, Spitfire and so many others...
You lucky.....


----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2009)

.... Geedee, I assume you refer to the Mk V illustration, I copied that Spitfire from a B&W WW-II photo, I think I saw that painting, and it is also based in the following picture of a MK Vb....

That'll be this one then !

Still some exceptional work you've done there, cant wait to see more.


----------



## Hikaru84 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is the painting I was talking about, only the colors were more yellow and green in the image I saw, but that's maybe just the camera. It's a really great painting, very strong, and the Spit looks steady and graceful. 
I'm always happy to hear people say they like my work, specially if they are aircraft enthusiasts, because they know what they are looking at, so thank you very much, as soon as I have anything ready I will post it for everyone to see it.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Hikaru, nice to read you here and see your great work.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Hikaru84 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi there, I would like to leave you a link to my e-bay auction were I am selling my print of the Old Crow. I know that in some forums is not right to put this kind of posts, but I really do not know any other way to make my work known --as a beginner in this area-- and to make people interested in this kind of artwork aware of it's existence. What else can I say but that if this post is banned it's O.K. with me and say sorry for any inconvenience to the moderators, or thanks if it is allowed.
Here is the link to e bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/P-51D-Mustang-Old-Crow-Original-Print_W0QQitemZ250394206279QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250394206279_trksid=p3286.c0.m14_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

And here a link to better pictures of the print in my DeviantArt gallery:
Hikaru84's deviantART gallery

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Freebird (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.



Hikaru84 said:


> I know that in some forums is not right to put this kind of posts, but I really do not know any other way to make my work known --as a beginner in this area-- and to make people interested in this kind of artwork aware of it's existence. What else can I say but that if this post is banned it's O.K. with me and say sorry for any inconvenience to the moderators, or thanks if it is allowed.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone




As you say you you are new to this, I would suggest that you send a message {PM} to the board Admin. - E VanGilder, and ask about linking to auctions.

He is a professional photographer, so if there are issues about copyright of the photographs you use he will explain it to you.

There would generally not be a problem from using a phootograph to base your art on if it's for personal use, but if you will be selling the prints you should be sure about the copyright


----------



## Hikaru84 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi freebird, thanks for your tips. I took a photograph of my 1:32 model kits to make the drawing for the illustration so there would be no problem in that aspect of my work. I will send a PM to the Board admin, I do not wish to be disrespectful with all of you. Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

G'day Hikaru...welcome mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Amazing artwork there, bud!


----------



## Hikaru84 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks RabidAlien and WayneLittle, I,m glad you liked my illustration. It is my first not comic like aircraft, and it took me more than a month to have it ready.
I would love to do a series of WWII aces illustrations, but to do them they must have a profitable side to be able to leave my typical commissions aside to fulfill this project . I looked for printing methods and finally I found one that is perfect, elegant, nice paper and great colors, and ofcourse a bit expensive. 
That's why I posted in some forums this print, to get people to see my work, to know that it is there. Thanks
I never left you pictures of the print itself, so here they are:


----------

